# ERRO easyweather 8.6



## kostinha (16 Nov 2016 às 13:40)

Boas malta, queria pedir a vossa ajuda se possível. Tenho verificado de à uns tempos para cá que a minha estação deixa de emitir os dados online, sempre que verifico a situação tenho de ir ao pc e aí verifico que aparece um erro não especificado no easyweather, o mesmo depois encerra e reinicia. 
Também verifiquei que do nada fico com o disco com espaço insuficiente.
Tenho resolvido o problema, eliminando a memoria e dados do easyweather, e fazendo limpeza ao disco, mas apenas dura uns 3/4 dias e volta tudo acontecer novamente.
Alguém me pode ajudar??


----------

